# Norht Central Wisconsin 12/26/08



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

*North Central Wisconsin 12/26/08*

December 2008 has been a snowy month in north central Wisconsin. I have plowed many times already. Christmas I plowed 4 inches and today the 26th I plowed another 5 inches of heavy snow mixed with rain on top of it.

My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

*////////////*

Nice JEEP I bet that is a driveway clearing Money Machinepayuppayuppayup


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

Nice Jeep, I used to have a 69 CJ5 with a 3.8L V6, T90, D20, and SII D44's. I miss that thing! I hear ya about the snow, I'm a little further north of you in Da UP and we have been getting hit hard!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Veryyyyy nice. I want one.....that looks like it can handle the snow you guys are getting up there..


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice picture


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

That is a sweet looking Jeep. Very clean, not over stated. Tastefully done. 

Toyman


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Gotta love them old jeeps!

Years ago my dad had a '62 Jeep Panel and what a wonderful thing to plow with (its what I learned to plow in)


----------



## Naudi2u (Jan 1, 2006)

Magik Nice Jeep. What a December here in Wi, Snowiest Dec on record! Now today Craptastic 45f and rain/ fog. I hate rain in the winter.


----------



## JBFab (Nov 13, 2008)

small world Magik - I am also from Merrill


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

West Central Wisconsin here.. I've been out 12 times this month already in the LaCrosse area.. Very good yr so far. over 30 inches have fallen, but only about 8 inches left on the ground after 4 days of 40+ and two days of rain.


----------

